# RBC Estate & Trust Services??



## Hedgehog (Apr 3, 2009)

Has anyone appointed RBC Estate & Trust Services (or company similar) as executor &/or trustee to look after their childrens trust fund in their will?
I am interested in opinions of doing so.

Thank you!


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I remembered Preet writing about this and you may find his post useful:

*
The Benefits of a Professional Executor*


----------



## Preet (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the mention CC. I would add that there is some further information in the comments section of that post relating to costs and some other things to consider.


----------



## johnsazzr (Apr 20, 2009)

Please check the fee schedule before assigning a bank's trust arm as your executor. (I work for a major bank and can get these services half price but I would not consider them)

This can quickly reach 10-20k for sizeable estates vs doing some leg work yourself under the guidance of a lawyer you trust.


----------

